# Vostok 2 Group Lever.



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Here she is, it's been a while wanted to try a Lever and eventually decided on this. Few extra bits white panels, two naked PF extra, gauges external pump obviously, will update slowly.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice. Guessing you didn't buy that from caffeitalia.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Jony said:


> Here she is, it's been a while wanted to try a Lever and eventually decided on this. Few extra bits white panels, two naked PF extra, gauges external pump obviously, will update slowly.
> 
> View attachment 42014


 I wonder why the name Vostok. It might be to hint that this is the first lever dual-boiler machine as the Russian's (or should I say USSR?) manned flight? Paolo mentioned that the pump (is it the same gear pump they have on V?) is on all the time to keep the pressure fluctuations to minimum. Is there any review on the net to watch?

Have you pulled a shot yet? It looks massive. Lots of real estate has gone but it must be worth it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Pump is just an extra option to fill the boiler if it's not mains connected. I used a pumped one at Host Milan.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No yet it just happens I'm mega busy for a fortnight, not got a clue when it's being set up.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

John Yossarian said:


> I wonder why the name Vostok. It might be to hint that this is the first lever dual-boiler machine as the Russian's (or should I say USSR?) manned flight?


From: https://www.springlever.ro/en/produs/professional-coffee-machine-ambient-espresso-acs-vostok--2-groups--951/

1961 for the first time ever, a crew was sent to space and the spacecraft that carried the crew was calles Vostok.

As then a new era began today with this new coffee lever machine we want to bring you in a different dimension where tradition blends with the most modern techniques, all this to get the most out of every coffee.

Thermo regulated Groups with Independent settings, double boiler, adjustable pre-infusion pressure, lower heating times and lower power consumaption combined with a sophisticated and modern design, are the main features you are going to meet in our Vostok.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Jony said:


> No yet it just happens I'm mega busy for a fortnight, not got a clue when it's being set up.


 How can you fight the temptation for so long?


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

What made you go lever route, seems like a big difference from the V?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Vostok- sounds like a snow tank 🤣

jony always wanted a level now he has 2


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have heard good things about this machine. A few years ago I would have joined you owning one but for now, will have to rely upon your thoughts


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

It is an awesome machine. The consistency of the shots from it are incredible. I've set two of them up in coffee bars, one in Edinburgh and one in Plymouth and they do not disappoint. You might want to change the steam tips to these https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/izzo-duetto-steam-tip-set.html as the ones from ACS have a really wide angle on them for when you're steaming a bucket full of milk.

I'm surprised you need an external pump though, both ones I've used have been on mains line pressure, anything over 2 bar is good. You will absolutely love it, it's a quick warm up too.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I should mention the fact that all groups don't have to be on, omky the ones being used.


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm eager to see some shots from this beauty!


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

adamkovacs1126 said:


> I'm eager to see some shots from this beauty!


 Join the queue 🙂


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've seen shots from one at Host 2019 as I made them...don't think I videoed any because the phone I had at the time was so crap and the lighting was poor. However with its full complement of springs (2) in the La San Marco group it makes a great shot. Partly due to the selectable and stable brew temperature and partly because spring pressure is properly maintained as designed...throughout the shot..


----------



## Paolo5 (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks fabulous!

I was absolutely hanging-out for the single version years ago.

Has anyone heard if it is still in the ACS pipeline?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Paolo5 said:


> Looks fabulous!
> 
> I was absolutely hanging-out for the single version years ago.
> 
> Has anyone heard if it is still in the ACS pipeline?


 Deep in the pipeline. It was put on hold due to the fact that delivering a commercial spring lever machine that was stable required a lot of counter depth or removal of a spring, which they were not prepared to do as it compromises group performance.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

A little update.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Jony said:


> A little update.


 No photos, @Jony?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Page 1🤣


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Jony said:


> A little update.


 A small update needed my specs 🤓


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I've seen shots from one at Host 2019 as I made them...don't think I videoed any because the phone I had at the time was so crap and the lighting was poor. However with its full complement of springs (2) in the La San Marco group it makes a great shot. Partly due to the selectable and stable brew temperature and partly because spring pressure is properly maintained as designed...throughout the shot..


 Spring pressure on lever groups is not actually supposed to be maintained throughout the shot ( however you are right on the dual spring it is maintained, just like the fixed pressure a pump will provide) levers by nature have a softer extraction that declines in pressure and most would agree that a lower start pressure ( high on a dual spring) is preferable.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Tsangpa said:


> It is an awesome machine. The consistency of the shots from it are incredible. I've set two of them up in coffee bars, one in Edinburgh and one in Plymouth and they do not disappoint. You might want to change the steam tips to these https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/izzo-duetto-steam-tip-set.html as the ones from ACS have a really wide angle on them for when you're steaming a bucket full of milk.
> 
> I'm surprised you need an external pump though, both ones I've used have been on mains line pressure, anything over 2 bar is good. You will absolutely love it, it's a quick warm up too.


 Where in Plymouth hit me up location. @Tsangpa


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm here: https://meditateinthesouthwest.org/


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

BIG shout out to @Tsangpa

Got my juices flowing again and cool to have a chat about Coffee and drones, and the actual ease of the Vostok. When I am back next week setting all up.


----------



## Paolo5 (Sep 29, 2012)

View attachment 42014


I am curious to know what the function of the gauge on each group is for. Does each gauge show the pressure that the spring is generating throughout the shot?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Paolo5 said:


> View attachment 42014
> 
> 
> I am curious to know what the function of the gauge on each group is for. Does each gauge show the pressure that the spring is generating throughout the shot?


 That's exactly what it does, by measuring chamber pressure.


----------



## Paolo5 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up, Dave.

I am hoping to see this on the single group Vostok too. Any idea if this is planned?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Paolo5 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, Dave.
> 
> I am hoping to see this on the single group Vostok too. Any idea if this is planned?


 Yes the single group with have the gauge, twin boilers (AISI 316L stainless), electrically heated group, 3 PIDs, All stainless case and frame. It will be a slightly modified Vesuvius case, Internal tank and external feed and the same beautiful La San Marco lever group.


----------



## hysaf (Oct 17, 2020)

This looks awesome.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hysaf said:


> This looks awesome.


 This looks better


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> This looks better
> 
> View attachment 48730


Is precast concrete going to be an option then, Dave?​


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is precast concrete going to be an option then, Dave?​


 They just left it there, at an abandoned supervillains lair, somewhere secret....


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Very nice indeed - but are they struggling with a surplus of steam wands that they are trying to get rid of?

Given the scarcity of use my current hot water dispenser gets, I suspect that I would find the elephants trunk wand on this slightly irksome. Not enough to say I wouldn't want one though.

Regards,
John


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Given the scarcity of use my current hot water dispenser gets, I suspect that I would find the elephants trunk wand on this slightly irksome.


 I agree. A simpler design would be to turn that water tap knob 180 degrees and fit with a recessive hot water wand. Similar to the Londinium. No one uses the hot water wand, I can't see why you'd want to do that. Unless... You could maybe open the machine up and swap sides if you wanted (I'm thinking push-fit PTFE tubing here, you just open the machine and swap the pipes/hoses around, and then swap the wands around). I could see the appeal in that.

PS: I'm very aware we are talking about the Vostok 1-group lever in the wrong thread... 🙂


----------

